# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Glynn County will blow you Fn head off

## rmodel65

heres a link to vids from a traffic stop, from our always professional south GA police force

this happened before the arrest of my brother for refusing to give his Gun license a few weeks ago that thread is located here

----------

